# Forced Myself to...



## Lost_in_the_Ivy (Jul 15, 2004)

...take up an invite from a co-worker and go out for a couple drinks. My female friend from work has asked me a couple times before if I wanted to join her and a couple friends at a bar/restaurant. Each time before I said I'd think about it, and of course I ended up not going. This time I made myself go. Im very happy I did.

I ended up meeting her and two friends at this one place for a drink. I got to meet another girl friend of hers, and she was very nice. She seemed to warm up to me very quickly  

Next, she and her friend said they wanted to go to another place, and kept asking me to come along until I finally agreed. At the second place, I ended up meeting a couple more of her friends, and I was chatting with one of those girls for a bit. I even got in a couple pictures with my co-worker friend and one of her friends...then I got a couple big hugs from my friend and her 'particularly nice' friend. 

Now, Im kinda anxious to see her at work on Monday. I want to see if she says anything about that first girl friend of hers that I met being interested in me...I have a feeling she might, but what do I know.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Lost In the Ivy,

That's great! The only thing you need to do is just wait to see any reactions. Don't overanalyze things, just try to pick up any hints about what they think. Chance are good that things are positive!


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Sounds like you had a great time. :banana


----------

